# Heads



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a set of #061 heads that were cast in 1967. They have the large valves with a unique open chamber design. The rocker studs are pressed in and also pinned. My two questions: Did the factory ever pin the studs? What is the correct cc of the chambers? I have seen several web sites that give the chamber size as 72cc, 75cc, 80cc. When I tried to measure the chambers with a cc syringe it seemed to be aprox. 77cc. These heads do not appear to ever have had a valve job. Any one know the straight scoop about these chambers?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Trust what you measured. Pontiac heads are known to vary quite a bit from published factory specs, even between different heads with the same casting numbers. This is one of the big reasons it's so important to measure them.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I ran a set of 061 heads on a 400 in my first GTO many moons ago. They are a great performing head, and the earliest "open" chamber design. Upgrade to screw in studs and you're good to go.


----------

